# Climbing Stand



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey guys I was thinking about adding a climbing stand to my arsenal so I can become more mobile. Since I am new to the climbing stands, I was just wondering what stands you have all tried and what you would recommend for around $250.

Thanks,
Huntrapper


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

Anything by Summit will be your best bet. Excellent climbers and very comfortable.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I would be primarily bowhunting out of it, but some of the sites I have been reading recommend not getting one with a bar across the front. What would you recommend?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I use an API that has a removeable tube across the front that I leave on, and I can't say it's ever been in the way. I sit on it while I'm climbing. Make ABSOLUTELY SURE the rope attaching the bottom to the top can NOT come loose. You WILL drop it from your foot hold sometimes, and it's a hollow feeling when you're 15 feet up and the bottom of your stand falls to the ground!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Its more than 250, but I went to the LW sticks and millenium set up this year. Not sure how much I like it, since I haven't had time to use it yet since I just picked the combo up, but from watching some videos, I already like it more than my climbers. They make a ton of noise and can be a major pain to put together in the dark. Plus you have a far more limited stretch you can hunt... The millenium is a big stand, but those LW sticks sure are compact...

Just somethign to think about.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks for your input. Its greatly appreciated


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got my Summit Vipper SS last Friday, hunted Saturday. Incredibly comfortable and stable. I don't have a bad thing to say about it and would recommend it to anyone, bow or gun hunter.


----------

